# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Tetras >  I think my ember tetras laid some eggs

## santiagochee

I was treating my ember tetras from ich by heating the tank to 86 degree. I added an air stone and a new HOB filter to add more o2 to the tank. By the third day of heat treating the fish, most of the visible white spots were gone. I planning to treat them longer about 10 more days, and I notice the fish were acting differently. First, they were schooling rather than shoaling around the tank. I'm not sure because of the added water flow or they were more stress so they schooled or it really their nature to school (8 embers tetras). I also notice they were playing around the tank and almost like they were trying to spawn. They were pairing and shaking around. I was hoping the warm water was encouraging them to spawn. Then this morning I notice one that was very fat had something coming out of the back like eggs. I think it's about to lay eggs or maybe some type of parasite coming out since its going through an ich treatment. Then I notice two to three developed some fungus near their top fin. It runs along one side of their spine and I think it looks a bit dense. Since the fish are small its hard to tell how thick the fungus spots. I was wondering if anyone has experience with fungus on the fish? Later today I notice fish with possible eggs is not as full as it was. So I'm assuming there are some eggs somewhere in the tank. Frist what should I do about the fungus and if there are eggs in the tank what should I do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com

Before i can answer this have you got any pictures that we can have a look at to do with this fungus that you are saying is on them.

With you saying that they are shaking about sounds like they are spawning and that will be with turning up the temp a bit and adding more oxygen to the water.

----------


## lost

Welcome to fish keeping as gary says pics would be nice then we will have a better(no pun intended) picture of what we are dealing with

----------

